# driftwood problem?



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive noticed that my driftwood in 2 of my tanks is turning black in spots, any idea why this would happen?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

What was the source of the driftwood? Did you purchase it from a dealer or did it come straight from nature? Sometimes that can indicate it was not properly processed and sometimes it is an algae type of bloom on the surface. Sometimes it indicates that the wood is rotting in the water. I have had all three happen to me. Did you boil it first or soak it before placing it in the tanks or did it come pre-soaked and specify no soaking needed? Sorry for so many questions but they will help give you a good answer.

Rose


----------



## CurmudgeonCichlids (Aug 7, 2009)

I would agree, sounds like it is either rotting or has some sort of algae outbreak on it... it's good (although it can be a major pain, and has a hell of a stench) to clean your driftwood every so often.

I like to take mine out and spray it down with hot water and wipe off anything thats developed on its surface 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I got this several years ago for my snakes and found it in a box, what I did was boiled it first then soaked it for several days, took it out and cleaned it with hot water and then went in the tank. It has been in the tanks for a couple months now and I just noticed this last week, thought nothing of it until I noticed the spots are getting bigger. Do you think its ok or should I remove it from the tanks?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Just to be on the safe side I would remove and at least clean it and then if you can clean the stuff off the surface it is probably algae. If you cannot it is probably rotting wood and I would not put it back in as the problem will just spread with time and could affect your water quality. 

If it is an algae outbreak you can get an algaecide and mix it in dechlorinated water according to directions and soak it in that after cleaning the driftwood for a few days and then soak it in clean water for a week or so and then try putting it back and hope the spots do not reappear.

Rose


----------

